# Lizards > General Lizards >  Leopard Gecko vs. Bearded Dragon

## Saxguy101

This summer I'm looking into getting my first lizard. Which one should I get? 

Thanks.

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Leopard Gecko-No lights needed :0

----------

Saxguy101 (03-13-2012)

----------


## Skittles1101

Gosh this is so hard to answer. I have both. Lets just say probably the only thing that I don't like about bearded dragons is they are frickin' garbage disposals...I mean they eat A LOT. And they require UVB lighting. Leopard geckos are technically much easier to care for but don't have as much personality as beardies. But, I love them both! Not sure I could choose lol.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (03-13-2012),Saxguy101 (03-13-2012)

----------


## notmyfault

Depends on what you want to do with the lizard. Most leos are pretty shy. Bearded dragons are much more socialable and more likely to "chill". Obviously this doesnt apply to all beardies and leos but thats the general consensus when it comes to them.

I personally have leos and I love their personalities. 

Forgot to mentions beardies are typcially more expensive to care for since they require larger enclosures, eat more and need UV light.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

----------

Saxguy101 (03-13-2012)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

My leos are booooooooring.

They don't like being handled too much, despite lots of handling from a young age. They will tolerate a bit of handling, but I'm very nervous to let a kid hold them, because sometimes they spazz out and try to leap away. They don't like to eat in front of me, and they literally only come out at night.

I know they're out because as I'm going to sleep, I can hear them rustling around in the fake leaves. 

But yes, they're far easier to care for than beardies. But I just kind of feel there isn't much reward/pleasure in having my leos, and I've considered rehoming them for this reason alone. My boyfriend has had a beardie before, that unfortunately died at 8 or so years of age. He said he was one of his best pets, he would take him out and lay on the couch and they would watch TV together. Awwwe! 

I've taken care of beardies too (for a short time, we volunteered to find homes for our friends' beardies when he had to move across the country) and beardies are WAY more handle-able, they have way more personality, and are a lot more tolerant of kids. 

But yes, they do cost a little bit more in the way of set-up, maintanence, and time spent caring for them. But I just think the reward of interaction is a lot higher with a beardie. 

Keep in mind, this is all in my own experience, as I'm not a huge lizard person.

----------


## Jabberwocky Dragons

As stated above, it's all about what you are willing to put into it.  Besides both being considered "beginner lizards", you couldn't have picked two species that are more different.  

Leopard geckos are considerably cheaper both in terms of the lizard and husbandry supplies as well as are much easier to take care of.  They don't have much personality though, kind of like fish in an aquarium (which can be nice too).  Another plus, many or most of them pick one spot for their bathroom and religiously use it thereafter instead of all over the habitat.

Bearded dragons are a lot more work.  They eat a lot more often and a larger variety of food.  The UVB bulb has to be replaced every six months ($$). They need a much larger enclosure.  On the plus side, they're a lot more fun to take out and hold and seem to tolerate or even 'enjoy' being around people.  I hand feed all of ours and it forms some good keeper -pet bonding.

In case you couldn't guess, I'm extremely biased towards bearded dragons   :Smile:  ... but leopard geckos make great pets too.  It all depends on what you are looking for with care, time, and animal energy level.

----------


## DooLittle

Our leos are cute as can be.  They seem easier to care for (time & expense wise) than beardies.  Our daughter wanted both.  We opted for the leos.  I love their little faces.

----------


## Andybill

leopard gecko. I have had my share of beardies and I just think they are kinda boring. I love the colors and the general appearance of the Leos and like mentioned above dont need quite as much as far as husbandry. However some leopard geckos can be kinda flighty which usually subsides with handling but sometimes doesnt. Beardies are very easy to handle even at a very young age.

----------


## deto360

Me personally i have both and that because if im out in the day time and feel like bringin one of my animals i can take the beardie cause hes up and late night if im watch tv and my beardies are sleeping i grab a gecko

----------

Melle7 (09-07-2015)

----------


## deto360

Leos are much easier and way cheaper than beardies but beardies have personality

----------


## Skittles1101

Who couldn't love this face?  :Aww:

----------

sleepygeckos (03-14-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

I love my little Beardie, I've had her for about a month now and she is super friendly and loves attention.

----------


## Saxguy101

> Who couldn't love this face?


D'awww

----------

_Skittles1101_ (03-13-2012)

----------


## Peppe

I started off wanting a beardie and was browsing around and got two at the same time from someone wanting to rehome them. I ended up adding another to my collection and I now have 3! They are Great! They are very social and have never even attempted to bite me. They actually eat right out of my hand without a problem. They even use the bathroom in the same spot everyday which makes it so easy for me to clean. They are great pets and i would recommend them to anyone wanting a lizzard.

----------


## Saxguy101

So for me, my partial feeling go like this: 

Leopard Geckos: 
Super cute (like Lgray said, who couldn't love that little face?)
Much easier to house 
Cheaper 

Bearded Dragon: 
Awesome personality 
Still pretty cute :p 
Bigger
Better handling  
They look awesome xD 

The bad thing though is the expense of the Bearded Dragons. I'm saving up a lot of money this summer, but I'm not sure how well I'll be able to handle caring for a Corn Snake, a Ball Python and a Bearded Dragon at the same time. Looks like I'll need to mow some extra lawns.  :Wink:

----------


## Mike41793

I think if you have the space and time to dedicate to beardies then go for one of them. I have no personal experience with them. My uncle has a leo though and i have interacted with that quite often and absolutely love her <3!!! shes very calm and will just chill on your shoulder or your lap. I would say go for leos bc i love them. Plus for the amount of space they take up and their price compared to beardies you could get like 4-5 leos. Also Leos dont need special lighting and dont need to be fed any vegetables. They can be maintained on a bug diet only.

----------


## geckobabies

This is a hard choice  :Smile:   I've kept and bred both Leos and Dragons and have raised literally hundreds of hatchlings of each.  They are both a lot of fun and very cute I don't think you will go wrong with either choice  :Smile: 

Dragons require more space, a more expensive setup and diet.  They do however in my opinion display more personality as they get older then leos do.  If you have the means to properly care for a dragon and are looking for a pet to interact with I would go with the dragon.  If you just want a simple cute pet that's pretty easy to care for leopards are the way to go.  

Goodluck with whatever you decide  :Smile:

----------

Saxguy101 (03-13-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

I honestly prefer my leos. Just don't tell Spike that  :Razz:

----------


## bad-one

Beardies have fantastic personalities, but are very expensive to set up and fairly expensive to maintain. Will require basking and UV bulbs. They are diurnal

Leos are inexpensive in comparison, and reasonably handleable but not as personable as a bearded dragon. Due to their ease of care they are often an great first lizard/reptile and harder to mess up. Nocturnal

Both species are hardy animals with decent lifespans. 

It's a trade off really and depends on how much you are willing to put into it.

----------


## sleepygeckos

I'm surprised at the comments that leo's are boring. Someone forgot to tell all 7 of them I know of... they come out, say hello, and climb on any waiting hand.

I can't say I know too much about beardies, I've only known two and they were both bumps on logs most of the day, but then their owners were bumps on logs too so maybe the personality just wore off. I get scared off of beardies by the tiny crypto chance and wouldn't keep any myself, especially once we get settled again and start growing "the collection" more.

I don't think you can go really wrong in either way, assuming purchased from a "good" place.

----------


## geckobabies

> I've only known two and they were both bumps on logs most of the day, but then their owners were bumps on logs too so maybe the personality just wore off.


lol that is funny  :Smile: 

I agree with you that leopard geckos have lots of personality.  Fat Tails do as well.  I love feeding time they all run to the front waiting on me to get down the line lol.

----------


## Saxguy101

I can't believe I had never taken this into consideration, so here's another question. Now it looks like the Leo has a counterpart - Crested Gecko. So my question is, Leo vs. Crested?

----------


## sleepygeckos

> I can't believe I had never taken this into consideration, so here's another question. Now it looks like the Leo has a counterpart - Crested Gecko. So my question is, Leo vs. Crested?


If you aren't used to handling reptiles, I'd say leos - cresties are much more flighty and faster when young and IMHO take longer to calm down. In my experience leos take to handling very quickly and are easier to guide from hand to hand.

Care-wise, I'd say it is a split. Leos need supplemental heat, but cresties make a MUCH bigger mess and need misting. Crestie food is much easier (CGD) but they do better if you also mix in some insects... *I'd say a leo is a great first reptile (leo/beardie/corn) and a crestie makes a great second reptile.*

----------


## Saxguy101

> If you aren't used to handling reptiles, I'd say leos - cresties are much more flighty and faster when young and IMHO take longer to calm down. In my experience leos take to handling very quickly and are easier to guide from hand to hand.
> 
> Care-wise, I'd say it is a split. Leos need supplemental heat, but cresties make a MUCH bigger mess and need misting. Crestie food is much easier (CGD) but they do better if you also mix in some insects... *I'd say a leo is a great first reptile (leo/beardie/corn) and a crestie makes a great second reptile.*


I'm used to handling Corn Snakes - I'm not sure if you mean used to handling geckos or reptiles in general, but I have handled reptiles if that's what you mean. I currently own an Okeetee Corn.

----------


## Trogdorpheus

I breed my own feeders, and built my own enclosure for my bearded dragon... so it has been pretty cheap for me. I pay for a UVB bulb every 6 months ($40/yr) and greens ($2/week)... Then the cost of breeding feeders is a large can of whole oats every 2-3 months ($12/yr). Comes out to about $160 per year?

My BP will eat a rat per week, so figure he's takin down $156-170 per year? Not much difference.

I've never had a leo though, so I can't say... but I wouldn't want something so small that if I did happen to get it out and it got away from me my chances of finding it would be so slim.

----------


## sleepygeckos

> I'm used to handling Corn Snakes - I'm not sure if you mean used to handling geckos or reptiles in general, but I have handled reptiles if that's what you mean. I currently own an Okeetee Corn.


Sorry, I meant to say "flighty" reptiles. There is a lot more corn snake to grab if they have a shiny object moment(s) than a couple of inches of speedy crestie that can stick to ANYTHING. Leos, while still quick, aren't mach>1 speed like some baby cresties I know.  :twocents:

----------

